# SHENZHEN | Galaxy World Towers | 356m x 2 | 1168ft x 2 | 71 fl x 2 | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Galaxy Group (星河集团)
Architect: AECOM

http://zhibo.zsjdc.com/xhyb
http://news.zsjdc.com/2011/01-12/4ec7266d773abffa.shtml
http://silkroadcg.com/ebook/丝路季刊2011第一季.rar (.pdf file with renders)


Unknown heights, but it has around 70 floors, so it could reach 300m :banana:

Posted by Luckystar


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in love with this one, those curves! What a stunning design!


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

I was trying to research the location - this is in Longgang, correct?

From the lack of density on the map, it appears to be in either Longgang, Nanshan, or North Futian. I was trying to look it up on the Chinese internet, but my written Chinese is pretty bad.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ Do you know Meilin checkpoint? The highway from Futian, going north pass the hills onto the Meilin checkpoint, this project is just east to that. In fact you see the checkpoint on that google earth pic on the south west corner.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 小麦


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

300m+, confirmed. Design by AECOM.










http://office.sz.soufun.com/2011-01-14/4370828_all.htm
http://www.clocell.com/?m=document&a=View&type=about&docid=306
http://www.chngalaxy.com/GalaxyIndustrialDetailed.aspx?ID=19
http://news.sz.soufun.com/2011-01-11/4351525.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 1788111


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

how far is it away from other supertalls?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 孤天剑


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i count 30 supertall threads for shenzhen now, that's just unbelievable :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ More coming


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> ^^ More coming


i've no doubts


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

With so many new supertalls, Shenzhen will be unrecognisable in 5 years!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric Offereins said:


> With so many new supertalls, Shenzhen will be unrecognisable in 5 years!


5 years ago there was only one supertall, now we have 3 and in 5 years we will probably have at least 10 :cheers: that escalated quickly


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

My favourite is still Ping-An, but this one is decent as well.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric Offereins said:


> My favourite is still Ping-An, but this one is decent as well.


yeah Ping'An simply plays in a different league. However it will be interesting to see what the final designs for Caiwuwei and the new 800m monster will look like once they are in further stages and closer for actual site preparation. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 深南向上

Phase 1 u/c


















300m+ plot


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Any news about this project? Has the construction started yet?


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

The area looks a bit remote to me for a project like this


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Look at the renders, there are more developments nearby.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe I think that's Samsung Galaxy project.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> i count 30 supertall threads for shenzhen now, that's just unbelievable :nuts:


How many in the Region? Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Guangzhou?

The area is a Skyscraper fan heaven


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Tom_Green said:


> How many in the Region? Shenzhen, Hong Kong, Guangzhou?
> 
> The area is a Skyscraper fan heaven


Just take a look in my supertall lists. For the whole region i guess ~50 supertalls


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a lot of the projects in the area especially outside guangzhou's current CBD and shenzhen qianhai are long term, so it is a far better approximation to count Completed, U/C and Prep projects for the immediate future since a lot of these proposed concept areas may come and go and drastically change. Qianhai alone has a lot of possible supertall projects, but may end up with only a few if airport concerns become immediate.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Supertall status confirmed. 300m, 74 floors. They didn't credit the source for the images.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

And another large new cluster.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

z0rg said:


> Supertall status confirmed. 300m, 74 floors. They didn't credit the source for the images.


looks like wuhan center has a baby. although this is not as circular and has more of a square shape it looks like








_picture from first post of Wuhan Centers thread_


----------



## Redzio (Jan 28, 2012)

By collrong


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

New rendering by 1788111


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Height might be revised to around 400m, judging by how the main building towers over the surrounding building on new rendering it seems :cheers:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, a 400m building in Shenzhen that is likely to get built soon. Would be fantastic. Hopefully it will get moved to U/C in 2014 then Shenzhen would have 3 400m buildings U/C, China Resource Headquater Main Tower, Ping An and this one.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah looks like it got a massive height increase. amazing :cheers:


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

the new design is absolutely lovely! 
it looks like a box but is a triangle and its twisting, so it also has organic elements. box lovers will love it, and box haters will love it i guess


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

with the newest renders i expect something around the lines of ~380m


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Very tall but plain looking. The surrounding look interesting :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

New render seems to show a triangular floor plan. Would like to see that in more detail.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Should be moved to U/C section?

On 4.11.2013 by collrong


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, the render shows quite a few towers, are you show that piling is for the main tower?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Hard to tell by this pic. Are they still digging out that hill?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

hopefully U/C and hopefully 400m+. that would make my week :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
stupid helipad, other than that, amazing towers


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I agree. A flat roof with an open parapet would be better.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmm, I like the helipad


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

300m, 260m, 193m, 180m, 150m x8


----------



## Dimasusin2012 (Dec 18, 2013)

Shenzhen...you are my love)very awesome project)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

these 2 beauty's form some kind of gate.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

One single project in an outer district of Shenzhen is almost the size of Frankfurts skyline


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Another render:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The towers near the water could be very nice residentials. Great views. The park between the towers looks very good BTW.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=38388; http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=105865


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

originally posted on gaoloumi by 吴剑平
two supertalls?








originally posted on gaoloumi by gg8136

































its not being built in quiet suburban area though,this place is urbanized
posted on gaoloumi by johnny23








posted on gaoloumi by chyq121


----------



## lun (Dec 21, 2011)

massive.. nice design


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope it's true. Some smaller versions of the wuhan twins to come :cheers:


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Is it just me or does Shenzhen have a suspiciously high amount of 300m supertalls. And I mean _exactly_ 300m ... 

:smug:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it's because of the mass of buildings in a prep and proposed stage. Some of these towers will end up 290m and some 310m, we will see.


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

originally posted on gaoloumi by NicoQi


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by gg8136 on the 22rd of December 2015
































































I believe the main tower is in piling now. The rest is also progressing well.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by 深南向上 on gaoloumi on the 15th of February 2016


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
nice highrises :cheers:


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

and you have to keep in mind this is a comperatively less developed area of Shenzhen - it's in Longang District and about 8km north of Ping An.


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by chyq121 on gaoloumi on the 20th of February 2016


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-06 by 深南向上


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lqjjim


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

So we have a confirmation for twin towers


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

They will build the twin tower design and they will both be 360m according to this advertisment: 
103720ha20cmecvj6eh2ky by BigCityLover, auf Flickr
posted on gaoloumi by superturbo


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
can't see the picture, can you reupload to another website? shenzhen projects have restrictions on gaoloumi.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Yep, I edited the post above. To bypass the restrictions you just have to post 1-3 updates in any thread on gaoloumi (you can also choose a thread about a New York skyscraper where it should be no problem for you to post an update). So if you want to get access again just do that.
Edit: Thank you for reminding me that you all can't see these pictures, I will upload them to imgur or flickr from now on.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2x365 m*

by 吴剑平
 *In trial of*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

on google earth of last year july there are still worker houses everywhere on the site that now is a giant hole of awesomeness. they must have been working damn quick


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 吴剑平
 *Wu Jianping*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Wu Jianping


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

So if this project consist of 2 towers, maybe it should be renamed to 2 x 300 ?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Allegedly 2x365m.









By 吴剑平


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ That is not really unrealistic if you consider that the small tower next to the twins is 150m.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Wu Jianping


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by collrong


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Wu Jianping


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-17 by 吴剑平


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> 5 years ago there was only one supertall, now we have 3 and in 5 years we will probably have at least 10 :cheers: that escalated quickly


5 years have just past by :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

williamhou2005 said:


> 5 years have just past by :lol:


yes, and we have like 13 finished + topped out supertalls now :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by szlhlt


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

2019-5-9








http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=49165&extra=page%3D1&page=85


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 摩天圳

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/88C6yUSCsktj1iEc34DzNQ


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳




















by szlhlt


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by timoneluo


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oscillation said:


> via 摩天圳
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/88C6yUSCsktj1iEc34DzNQ
> 
> snip


I mean 4 meters is not a big deal, but still shouldn't the title be 369m?


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

I mean 4 meters is not a big deal, but still shouldn't the title be 369m?
^^ Exactly, if that is not as officially as it gets, than idk what.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-03 by 675442328


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-15 by timoneluo


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by timoneluo

*1.4*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 14 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by super_turbo

*3.20*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by linjianshu



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 摩天圳 4.2














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by timoneluo 4.20








































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 又回到从前 2020/05/06





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by timoneluo 2020/05/19





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 摩天圳






























by timoneluo 

2020/06/02












































*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 20 by timoneluo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-07 via 摩天圳










2020-07-12 via 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 阿飞爱撒野





























*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-16 by timoneluo










2020-08-16 by NicoQi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-06 by 小渔村


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is it still this render? 
103720ha20cmecvj6eh2ky by BigCityLover, no Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, yes!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

at least, they made helipad


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By waisonwang via 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

This city keeps pumping out supertalls left and right. Heard it's the silicon valley of China


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> This city keeps pumping out supertalls left and right. Heard it's the silicon valley of China


yes, while the silicon valley in California is mostly based on software and build up from there, Shenzhen and surrounding areas is mostly based on hardware, high-tech and advanced manufacturing and build up from there. If you see a drone in a store check the box and it's likely to say manufactured in Shenzhen. The biggest companies with headquarters in Shenzhen are Tencent and Huawei.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also like developments far from well known areas


----------



## CHINA0086 (Dec 27, 2014)

By 摩天圳
2021.1.3


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-08 by timoneluo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by timoneluo


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 雄楚大帝888 2021-01-22














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-28 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by timoneluo 2021/03/05














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 摩天圳















































by timoneluo 2021/03/08













*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what awesome curve shape


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by timoneluo





























*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 13 by 雄楚大帝888


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m pretty sure this got renamed to Galaxy World


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-25 by 789987911


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like claddings with brise soleil


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

linjianshu
on 10th / 12th May 2021


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **摩天圳* *2021/05/19






































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 19:*








DJI_深圳龙岗雅宝高空360°全景球形图 by 航拍视觉 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-07 by linjianshu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-21 by linjianshu


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

No "fins" on this tower?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> And these poor towers being left out for obvious reasons


yeah and they still remain the tallest twin towers (although not perfect copies with the antenna on one) by roof height / highest occupied floor


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 11 by linjianshu


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> yeah and they still remain the tallest twin towers (although not perfect copies with the antenna on one) by roof height / highest occupied floor


will it have helipad on the non antenna one?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> will it have helipad on the non antenna one?


I think KZ was talking about the WTC Twin Towers.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, by the way, the old wtc had a larger floor plate compared to petronas one in kuala lumpur, didn't it?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 via 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

This one is not much talked about but it's a wonderful project. A lot beyond my expectations. The towers look very tall and elegant


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 15 by VotMaf


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Est height? Is the core TO already?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by linjianshu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

__





深圳双子星_航拍_颇可,stm摄影联盟,stm,你眼中的中国,我要上开屏,深圳






www.poco.cn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 11 by linjianshu on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings at background  
















SHENZHEN | Kaisa City Plaza | 270m | 52 fl | 200m x 2 | T/O


2021-01-03 by johnny23




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @kanye, @Daniiif , please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-22 by timoneluo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

They look really tall and slender. Very nice.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I dislike slender, I prefer thick


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

TO?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

It's called "Galaxy World" now
Height changed to 356m / 71 floors





Galaxy World Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like this angle because we can see the residential buildings surrounding them, but it is a bit outdated 
2022-01-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-06 by timoneluo


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

6/4








通过深圳看发展 by 明天 on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 7 by 摩天圳


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 13 by timoneluo的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 26 by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

I Love it  👏 👏


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 26 by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 28 by 设计dog的旅途


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

6/25








城市 by 小火锅咕噜🌻 on 500px.com

7/8








深圳版双子塔 by 11度Li on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-18 by timoneluo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-01 via 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-22 by timoneluo


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/09/22 by timoneluo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 11 by linjianshu


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

17/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this photo is a bit outdated. please, someone bring updated photos at same angle
*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*
















SHENZHEN | Kaisa City Plaza | 270m | 52 fl | 200m x 2 | T/O


2021-01-03 by johnny23




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 25 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/10/22 by 摩天圳









15/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cladding almost concluded


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-32 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish that square plate on the roof were a helipad


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by timoneluo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-16 via 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

This thread must have had the best updates of all threads in China...really awesome shots


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they should be thicker


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 27:*








广东省深圳市龙岗区坂田街道星河双子塔航拍 by 猫叔老任 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am wondering if they had the same thickness as toranomon azabudai


----------

